# Pine Log WMA hog hunt?



## cheezeball231 (Jan 16, 2009)

Did anyone do the hog hunt at Pine Log WMA. I was just wondering if it's worth the 100+ mile trip. I'm thinking of going in Feb and wanted to know how everyone made out this past weekend there.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 16, 2009)

*Dont go!*

There is a huge thread on this and NO HARVEST, was the latest report, by me. I have been there a bunch because it is only a half an hour from me.......Lots of sign but no pigs yet. There should be a good/better place closer to you, I think.


----------



## pnome (Jan 16, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> There is a huge thread on this and NO HARVEST, was the latest report, by me. I have been there a bunch because it is only a half an hour from me.......Lots of sign but no pigs yet. There should be a good/better place closer to you, I think.



x2


----------



## chemlight (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm 5 minutes away, and haven't been able to slip up on one yet. They are hiding out now, especially after all the pressure from last weekend. We all know their there. I think they are part houdini cause they know how to dissapear.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been scouting Pine Log the last few weeks. I have finally found them. pm me if your interested. Gates are closed and its a LONG walk, but well worth it. The Drag out however is going to kill you. I've marked ever sign,dropping, sighting, etc on my topo map. I'm a huge Bow hunter.. So I've had an exciting time looking for shots inside 50 yards. Thank God for the Rabbits on PL.. make the long scouting trip a little more rewarding. I'm going tonight.. wish me luck.


----------



## pnome (Jan 26, 2009)

Good luck Ahab, just try to steer clear of the white hog of Pine Log, might be the end of you.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 26, 2009)

Cpt_Ahab_86 said:


> I have been scouting Pine Log the last few weeks. I have finally found them. pm me if your interested. Gates are closed and its a LONG walk, but well worth it. The Drag out however is going to kill you. I've marked ever sign,dropping, sighting, etc on my topo map. I'm a huge Bow hunter.. So I've had an exciting time looking for shots inside 50 yards. Thank God for the Rabbits on PL.. make the long scouting trip a little more rewarding. I'm going tonight.. wish me luck.



Howd it go?


----------



## Rays123 (Jan 26, 2009)

pnome said:


> Good luck Ahab, just try to steer clear of the white hog of Pine Log, might be the end of you.



white hog? tell me this story


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 26, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Howd it go?



Well, It was a long walk and I finally got to where I wanted to be and set up. I Bow hunt and since its such a walk, I use a light weight pop up blind. About two hours into the hunt I finally saw a Hog. (60yrd shot) 

The best chance I had was spoiled by a couple of mountain bikers. I had a small group of five or six moving in (slowly) and then they scattered. These two "insert bad name" come yelling after each other in their skin tight rainbow warrior gear.. I just packed up and left.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 26, 2009)

are you coming in from the check in station side?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 26, 2009)

*What were they doing riding mountain bikes*

during a hunting season at a WMA???
Is that allowed?
If not you should have invited them to lunch and gave them each a nice big knuckle sandwich!


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 26, 2009)

*Mnt Bikers*

The worst part of it all is unless they hunt to ,they dont have to pay to use the WMA like we do


----------



## pnome (Jan 26, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> white hog? tell me this story



I, pnome, was one of that crew; my shouts had gone up with the rest; my oath had been welded with theirs; and stronger I shouted, and more did I hammer and clinch my oath, because of the dread in my soul. A wild, mystical, sympathetical feeling was in me; Ahab's quenchless feud seemed mine. With greedy ears I learned the history of that murderous monster against whom I and all the others had taken our oaths of violence and revenge.

For some time past, though at intervals only, the unaccompanied, secluded White Hog had haunted those uncivilized WMAs mostly frequented by the hog hunters. But not all of them knew of his existence; a few of them, comparatively, had knowingly seen him; while the number who as yet had actually and knowingly given battle to him, was small indeed. For, owing to the large number of pick-up trucks; the disorderly way they were sprinkled over the entire mountainous circumference, many of them adventurously pushing their quest along solitary latitudes, so as seldom or never for a whole twelvemonth or more on a stretch, to encounter a single news-telling truck of any sort; the inordinate length of each separate hike; the irregularity of the times of driving from home; all these, with other circumstances, direct and indirect, long obstructed the spread through the whole world-wide hunting community of the special individualizing tidings concerning Moby Pig. It was hardly to be doubted, that several hunters reported to have encountered, at such or such a time, or on such or such a meridian, a hog of uncommon magnitude and malignity, which hog, after doing great mischief to his assailants, has completely escaped them; to some minds it was not an unfair presumption, I say, that the hog in question must have been no other than Moby Pig. Yet as of late the hunting had been marked by various and not unfrequent instances of great ferocity, cunning, and malice in the monster attacked; therefore it was, that those who by accident ignorantly gave battle to Moby Pig; such hunters, perhaps, for the most part, were content to ascribe the peculiar terror he bred, more, as it were, to the perils of the hog hunting at large, than to the individual cause. In that way, mostly, the disastrous encounter between Ahab and the hog had hitherto been popularly regarded.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Cpt_Ahab_86 said:


> I Bow hunt and since its such a walk, I use a light weight pop up blind. About two hours into the hunt I finally saw a Hog. (60yrd shot)



Pop up blind for hogs? 

Cpt, go in there after them or make a stalk on them. Hogs have very poor eye sight and stalking up on them with a bow is pretty exciting!


----------



## Rays123 (Jan 27, 2009)

pnome said:


> I, pnome, was one of that crew; my shouts had gone up with the rest; my oath had been welded with theirs; and stronger I shouted, and more did I hammer and clinch my oath, because of the dread in my soul. A wild, mystical, sympathetical feeling was in me; Ahab's quenchless feud seemed mine. With greedy ears I learned the history of that murderous monster against whom I and all the others had taken our oaths of violence and revenge.
> 
> For some time past, though at intervals only, the unaccompanied, secluded White Hog had haunted those uncivilized WMAs mostly frequented by the hog hunters. But not all of them knew of his existence; a few of them, comparatively, had knowingly seen him; while the number who as yet had actually and knowingly given battle to him, was small indeed. For, owing to the large number of pick-up trucks; the disorderly way they were sprinkled over the entire mountainous circumference, many of them adventurously pushing their quest along solitary latitudes, so as seldom or never for a whole twelvemonth or more on a stretch, to encounter a single news-telling truck of any sort; the inordinate length of each separate hike; the irregularity of the times of driving from home; all these, with other circumstances, direct and indirect, long obstructed the spread through the whole world-wide hunting community of the special individualizing tidings concerning Moby Pig. It was hardly to be doubted, that several hunters reported to have encountered, at such or such a time, or on such or such a meridian, a hog of uncommon magnitude and malignity, which hog, after doing great mischief to his assailants, has completely escaped them; to some minds it was not an unfair presumption, I say, that the hog in question must have been no other than Moby Pig. Yet as of late the hunting had been marked by various and not unfrequent instances of great ferocity, cunning, and malice in the monster attacked; therefore it was, that those who by accident ignorantly gave battle to Moby Pig; such hunters, perhaps, for the most part, were content to ascribe the peculiar terror he bred, more, as it were, to the perils of the hog hunting at large, than to the individual cause. In that way, mostly, the disastrous encounter between Ahab and the hog had hitherto been popularly regarded.



i feel like im in high school again reading "Beuwolf". great story though you should start a forum story haha


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 27, 2009)

*My hunting...*



Danny Leigh said:


> Pop up blind for hogs?
> 
> Cpt, go in there after them or make a stalk on them. Hogs have very poor eye sight and stalking up on them with a bow is pretty exciting!



Danny, 

I normally do.. However, I have found quite a few good crossings between zones and my wife  bought me the blind for Christmas. I might as well learn how to use it. Remember, I'm a Deer and Turkey hunter by birth.. A Hog hunter by convience. 

Plus, those Blinds are a pain in @$$ to put back in the bag and I promised to take her BOW - Turkey hunting this year.. I have ordered a new ghillie suit for this weekend. (My beautiful new wife, washed my old one for me.) what else can I do?


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 27, 2009)

pnome said:


> I, pnome, was one of that crew; my shouts had gone up with the rest; my oath had been welded with theirs; and stronger I shouted, and more did I hammer and clinch my oath, because of the dread in my soul. A wild, mystical, sympathetical feeling was in me; Ahab's quenchless feud seemed mine. With greedy ears I learned the history of that murderous monster against whom I and all the others had taken our oaths of violence and revenge.
> 
> For some time past, though at intervals only, the unaccompanied, secluded White Hog had haunted those uncivilized WMAs mostly frequented by the hog hunters. But not all of them knew of his existence; a few of them, comparatively, had knowingly seen him; while the number who as yet had actually and knowingly given battle to him, was small indeed. For, owing to the large number of pick-up trucks; the disorderly way they were sprinkled over the entire mountainous circumference, many of them adventurously pushing their quest along solitary latitudes, so as seldom or never for a whole twelvemonth or more on a stretch, to encounter a single news-telling truck of any sort; the inordinate length of each separate hike; the irregularity of the times of driving from home; all these, with other circumstances, direct and indirect, long obstructed the spread through the whole world-wide hunting community of the special individualizing tidings concerning Moby Pig. It was hardly to be doubted, that several hunters reported to have encountered, at such or such a time, or on such or such a meridian, a hog of uncommon magnitude and malignity, which hog, after doing great mischief to his assailants, has completely escaped them; to some minds it was not an unfair presumption, I say, that the hog in question must have been no other than Moby Pig. Yet as of late the hunting had been marked by various and not unfrequent instances of great ferocity, cunning, and malice in the monster attacked; therefore it was, that those who by accident ignorantly gave battle to Moby Pig; such hunters, perhaps, for the most part, were content to ascribe the peculiar terror he bred, more, as it were, to the perils of the hog hunting at large, than to the individual cause. In that way, mostly, the disastrous encounter between Ahab and the hog had hitherto been popularly regarded.



I was waiting for it.. Someone to connect my name with its origin, but you sir are my hero. Great Job.


----------

